# Stupid question i can't seem to get a straight answer to



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Do the 2004 A4 goats have 4l60e's or 4l65e's like the 05's?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I would imagne it has the 4l65e. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04's have 4L60E's and the 05's have 4L65E's


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you are so all knowing:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Smartass.:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Smartass.:lol:


 :seeya:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys!:seeya:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

If you are ever unsure, call the parts department at your dealership and give them the VIN # at they can tell you any part that was installed on your car at munfacture. I'm also pretty sure they can tell you how many times you have farted in it too.


----------

